# Cold showers



## Beezy (Oct 6, 2017)

I've been doing this on days I do not lift for a couple months for discipline purposes. Does anyone do it after lifting?

https://youtu.be/bUvZNpFLtGs


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 6, 2017)

Tried this long ago, didn't notice any difference.  IMO not worth the effort to find my shriveled huevos afterward.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 6, 2017)

If i had to go somewhere important and felt tired/sluggish I'd shower 1st than blast myself with cold water afterwards to wake up.....wasn't a routine


----------



## snake (Oct 6, 2017)

I did cold baths right after my run when I was lifting some heavy shit and pounding the pavement for miles. I beat myself up pretty bad but I had a goal. I can say without a doubt, it helped me. I would dunk 3x/wk right after my run. It sucked cock and had I not felt and seen any results, there's no way I would have done it.


----------



## Beezy (Oct 6, 2017)

I get a sense of accomplishment any time I push myself into doing something I hate at 4:30, but I also feel more energetic and focused those mornings.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 6, 2017)

I have never taken a group cold shower


----------



## Itburnstopee (Oct 6, 2017)

Every morning. Wakes me up, puts me in a confident and energetic mood, boosts my productivity


----------



## Beezy (Oct 6, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> I have never taken a group cold shower



You should come down for one. It looks a lot like your avatar.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 6, 2017)

Is that an invite? :32 (19):



Beezy said:


> You should come down for one. It looks a lot like your avatar.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 6, 2017)

Years ago after hard sparring, my coach made us hop in a garbage can filled with ice - for its 'recovery properties'

There was an endorphin rush for certain, no clue if it actually helped us to recover with anything but shrunken huevos...


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 6, 2017)

I go as cold as I can at the end of my shower every time just to help me not sweat so bad when I get out. Lol


----------



## Buffmohawk (Oct 6, 2017)

i have been doing it for a while now. I start hot and then move to as cold as possible. I researched it quite a bit and its said to boost test and help the muscles heal faster. I have definently noticed the healing faster for sure. You have to do it for at least 7 mins or its not gonna help as much. As far as the test boost.... my voice now sounds like Kevin Grevioux and i can grow a foot long beard in under a week.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 6, 2017)

No thanks. I have done ice baths a couple of times for pain relief but that's what it's good for. This doesn't promote recovery imo.


----------



## Yaya (Oct 6, 2017)

Cold showers make me wanna drink more


----------



## Beezy (Oct 7, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> I go as cold as I can at the end of my shower every time just to help me not sweat so bad when I get out. Lol



That's why I started it. I lift before work and would sweat through my shirt for two hours after every gym day.
It didn't do the trick though. We should make a thread just for help with that sh*t


----------



## BigSwolePump (Oct 7, 2017)

I still feel like there is some recovery benefits from this. Not so much the cold shower but ice baths. It seemed to help me when I did them years ago after strongman workouts/competitions.


As far as to the cold showers, I still do that. I take my normal hot shower then gradually turn the hot off and sit under the cold shower for about 5 min. I honestly could't say that it helps or not because I have done this for years. I did start doing it to help with recovery but now its kinda like Ecs said, I just dont want to sweat when I get out lol/


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 7, 2017)

lol i do the same thing bsp just so I'm not sweating when I am trying to dry off, but 1 minute is good.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 7, 2017)

Beezy said:


> That's why I started it. I lift before work and would sweat through my shirt for two hours after every gym day.
> It didn't do the trick though. We should make a thread just for help with that sh*t



Same here. I train then shower then go to work. My shirt is usually soaked with sweat when I get in the car to drive to work. So annoying. My balls are only sweat free for like 30 seconds a day.


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 7, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Same here. I train then shower then go to work. My shirt is usually soaked with sweat when I get in the car to drive to work. So annoying. My balls are only sweat free for like 30 seconds a day.



30 seconds, you're lucky brother.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 7, 2017)

Pic of the sweat free nuts :32 (19):



ECKSRATED said:


> Same here. I train then shower then go to work. My shirt is usually soaked with sweat when I get in the car to drive to work. So annoying. My balls are only sweat free for like 30 seconds a day.


----------



## Buffmohawk (Oct 7, 2017)

It supposed to also help you sleep better if you take a cold shower right before bed. And ive been reading that it helps produce more brown fat to help reduce white fat.


----------



## therealkozmo (Oct 8, 2017)

It reduces inflammation. So for bb it can reduce your gains. Doesn't help recovery


----------



## Beezy (Oct 10, 2017)

I use a handful of baby powder on the crotch after every shower and never deal with swamp sack anymore.
Too bad deodorant doesn't work that well.


----------



## Beezy (Oct 10, 2017)

Buffmohawk said:


> It supposed to also help you sleep better if you take a cold shower right before bed. And ive been reading that it helps produce more brown fat to help reduce white fat.



There is a lot of chatter about the conversion of fat cells, but I'm guessing it would need to be much colder than tap water. 

I do read on my deck in shorts and no shirt in the winter for 30 minutes a night.
One of those things I started doing to push myself and kept doing. 

I'm not sure how much it does for my love handles, but if I want them gone I have to drop calories. 
No way around it.


----------

